# HELP! Acceleration Issues!



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Manual or Automatic. In either case it's time for you to change the transmission fluid (automatic) /gear synchromesh (manual).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

bewareimawesome said:


> Help guys! Im in dire need!
> 
> My 2011 1.8L Cruze has begun to (in increasingly numerous occasions) lose power in acceleration, and at times,
> when going from a stop, to turning on to an onramp, the transmission seems to get stuck, like
> ...


Hello bewareimawesome,

I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble with your Cruze and do understand how important it is to have daily transportation. Are you planning on making your servicing dealership aware? Our team would be happy to get in touch with them to bring your concerns to their attention. If this is of interest, please send us a direct message with your VIN, mileage, contact information, and preferred dealership.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

